# Solved: Hard drive shows 0 bytes free



## rrogan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Before I start here's my computer info:
E6600
Gigabyte p965-DS3 mobo
HD4870
2x seagate 7200.10 320gb hd
1x WD 160 gb HD

Just the other day out of nowhere I received the low disk space warning on my desktop. I went to check my hard drives, and the WD said it had 0 bytes free. The drive should have about 50 gb free though. I tried to copy something over to the drive to see if it would still work, but it just said the disk was full. I'm able to access everything on the drive perfectly fine, I just can't move anything onto it. If you have any suggestions on how to fix this I'd be very thankful.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you taken a look at the Disk Management MMC snap in? (rt. click on My Computer, Manage, Disk Management). From there you can see if it has been partitioned correctly.


----------



## rrogan (Sep 18, 2008)

In the disk management, for disk E (the affected disk) Healthy(Active) and it has a NTFS partition. It looks fine there.


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

But, is the entire disk partitioned or just a portion of it?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Run a CHKDSK on it.


----------



## rrogan (Sep 18, 2008)

The entire disk is partitioned. I did run an entire chkdsk on it on start up, nothing came up.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try Treesize http://www.download.com/TreeSize-Free/3000-2248_4-10139400.html and see if it helps find it.


----------



## rrogan (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, in treesize, it says my drive is 152,399 MB, and at the bottom it says 0 MB free space. When I added up the size of each folder, I get 129,369 MB. I should still have about 23 GB left.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What does Disk Management show for free space ?


----------



## rrogan (Sep 18, 2008)

Disk management shows 0 bytes free. That's the same as in My computer.


----------



## rrogan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hah wow, I found the problem. I tried downloading a file from my iphone and put it on that drive. The iphone is only 4gb, but the file it made was like 22gb which filled up the drive. No idea why that happened.


----------

